
Airpods Are the New iPhone - pmichaelenko
https://medium.com/@michaelenko/why-i-believe-that-airpods-are-the-new-iphone-c75e408f9435
======
hyperpallium
This reads like parody... some people wear earphones to prevent interuption.

We have far higher visual bandwidth than aural.

Apple tried a voice-controlled ipod shuffle years back, and quickly reverted.

But... it is an intriguing solution to the problem of making computers smaller
yet still usable. Google glass was one kind of solution; but earphones are
another. Why not have 5G earphones, instead of a phone?

They could even be called "ear phones".

------
hownottowrite
One step closer to Iain M. Banks’ neural lace.

